
The Secret Life of Walter Mitty (1939) - ohjeez
http://www.newyorker.com/archive/1939/03/18/390318fi_fiction_thurber?currentPage=all
======
csense
I had to read this in high school. It was boring and kinda dumb.

It would have been much better story if the main character was a genius with a
bunch of alternate identities and he had to solve crises while keeping people
from finding out who he was...

Just a story about some random guy's random daydreams is really pointless.

~~~
trevelyan
Part of the point is the emasculated nature of the modern American man. That
said - I agree - anyone looking to read Thurber should skip his fiction and go
right to "My Life and Hard Times" his absolutely hilarious autobiography about
life growing up in Ohio around the turn of the century:

[http://www.sanjuan.edu/webpages/rvolzer/files/My%20Life%20an...](http://www.sanjuan.edu/webpages/rvolzer/files/My%20Life%20and%20Hard%20Times.pdf)

The stories in it are much better than anything he wrote as fiction.
University Days is wonderful. All of them are wonderful!

